# Eddy Merckx



## Miggido (Sep 17, 2002)

Is it common knowledge that Eddie Merckx was a smoker? That he even did cigarette endorsements? I read that today in Procycling, and it blew my mind. Old news here?


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Ronald Reagan appeared in several cigarette ads for Chesterfield. Cigarette advertising was once an even bigger deal than it is now. Those were different times. A lot of the dangers of tobacco were trade secrets during the 1960s. Health and nutrition in general were very immature sciences back then as well. A lot of pro cyclists didn't really start taking nutrition seriously until the 1980s.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

*Poster....*

and then there is that poster of some riders sharing a smoke before a climb. Circa 30s or 40s I think. Something about taking a couple of puffs would clear your lungs out and give you capacity for the climb...it's amazing what people think sometimes.


----------



## Mayday (Jan 22, 2004)

*makes ya wonder*

Makes ya wonder what the guy could have done with today's training and nutrition methods.

JM


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Heck, I even remember Fred Flintstone advertising Winston cigarettes on TV......


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Miggido said:


> Is it common knowledge that Eddie Merckx was a smoker? That he even did cigarette endorsements? I read that today in Procycling, and it blew my mind. Old news here?


I remember seeing a picture in Velo News around 1977 right after he had retired, with hairy legs and a cigarette. The general thinking seemed to be amongst the European pros was that they kept in shape for racing and once they retired, they didn't really care about fitness like we seem to here. I don't think that's the same these days but then, I don't live in Europe.

Speaking of letting yourself go, here's a picture of Eddy from the velonews forum that seems to back up what I said.....


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

omg! That's just disgusting.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

Eddy gets to drink as much beer and smoke as many cigarettes as he wants. Bro' has earned the right. And yes, according to a shop buddy who has ridden with him, he smokes like a train. And yes, he'll still put the hurt on almost any of us. By all accounts, he's a pretty cool guy.

Eddy talks much smack, again, he's earned it. Kind of like what my Grandmother said when I asked her about her neon green socks printed with question marks. Think the "free money from government programs" guy, but bright neon green. She said, "Because I'm old and I can." I didn't get it at 14. It makes a lot more sense at 30.

Nobody here is allowed to bust The Cannibal's chops, cuz he's still da' man. 

--Shannon


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

tube_ee said:


> Eddy gets to drink as much beer and smoke as many cigarettes as he wants. Bro' has earned the right. And yes, according to a shop buddy who has ridden with him, he smokes like a train. And yes, he'll still put the hurt on almost any of us. By all accounts, he's a pretty cool guy.
> 
> Eddy talks much smack, again, he's earned it. Kind of like what my Grandmother said when I asked her about her neon green socks printed with question marks. Think the "free money from government programs" guy, but bright neon green. She said, "Because I'm old and I can." I didn't get it at 14. It makes a lot more sense at 30.
> 
> ...


well.. if he can parade unpunished those tight bright cycling clothes with that figure, he can get away with anything else! (and smile)


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

tube_ee said:


> Eddy gets to drink as much beer and smoke as many cigarettes as he wants. Bro' has earned the right. And yes, according to a shop buddy who has ridden with him, he smokes like a train. And yes, he'll still put the hurt on almost any of us. By all accounts, he's a pretty cool guy.
> 
> Eddy talks much smack, again, he's earned it. Kind of like what my Grandmother said when I asked her about her neon green socks printed with question marks. Think the "free money from government programs" guy, but bright neon green. She said, "Because I'm old and I can." I didn't get it at 14. It makes a lot more sense at 30.
> 
> ...


Allright, but the next time you jokers see an overweight woman at the beach wearing something a bit too small, you better keep your mouths shut, 'cause they've all "earned" that right. Whatever the hell that means.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

lemonlime said:


> Allright, but the next time you jokers see an overweight woman at the beach wearing something a bit too small, you better keep your mouths shut, 'cause they've all "earned" that right. Whatever the hell that means.


My post was tounge-in-cheek, in cased you missed that. But yes, it's none of your business what anybody chooses to wear, eat, or smoke. Many contentious social issues would go away if people would just butt out.

--Shannon


----------

